# Ata show



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

Just wondering how many of you canadians are heading to the ata show this year.

I'm going to be going to check everything out. who else


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Can you get me a ticket?


----------



## TeamAOC (Oct 23, 2008)

The Just Us Hunting and Outdoor Test Pilot crews are heading out to the ATA show, should be a good turn out..


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

I'd love to go but no ride and no ticket !


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

we'll be there.
Rick


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

See ya there.


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

sorry guy's my tickets are used,lol should be a great time guy's have fun.


----------



## bigbulljoe (Jul 2, 2005)

Yeah, I will be there 2!!


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

the show was great, met some interesting people and Jim Shockey was lucky enough to get an autograph from the Just Us Hunting girls, it was hilarious, Jim is definately a class act. only problem is the girls never got a release form filled out from him so now we have to try a get hold of him so we can show it. It's rough footage but humerous none the less.


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

I finally met NSSCOTT because of the ATA show. Hect of a nice guy and anyone in Nova Scotia should pay him a visit. He is a top notch guy!!


----------

